# anyone looking for crew this weekend hit me up



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

wanting to go offshore , but would gladly fish inshore. dying to get out . i will pay my part clean up clean fish etc. send me a text if u have room for an xtra. 5125529151


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*still ready*

Ready to go if anyone has roon


----------

